# Dose - 69 Long Lane London EC1A 9EJ



## Glenn

Last night a new artisanal espresso bar opened in London (69 Long Lane London EC1A 9EJ)

Visit Dose Espresso's website for more information - http://www.dose-espresso.com/

Good vibes on Twitter from some of the people that attended the launch party

Post your review here


----------



## TimStyles

This is James Phillips' place, right?


----------



## Gwilym

Yes, tis a James Phillips production

I had a play on his fb80 last night - lovely.

It had a great feel to it and will definitely become of my in my regular haunts.

It is good to find a place where you would rather they made your coffee than yourself


----------



## heminui

hey all, the sleep-deprived man himself here

It feels really good to see all this buzz about my place, I've worked so hard and this makes it a little bit more worth while

come by tomorrow (Saturday) and tell me a Robert Burns poem (it's Burns day!)- and of course, don't tell me you're there to critique until after you've had your dose- then we can have a wee dram- my nerves are bad enough as it is- a relaxed barista makes a better coffee

big ups to the Hoff and Guwyllyiam- cheers lads!

James

P.S. there'll be no haggis- I only have A1 usage (cold haggis sucks) and I'm not actually Scottish, I just really like whisky


----------



## Glenn

Welcome - great to have you onboard

Sadly I was being dragged around an RHS Garden (Wisley) otherwise I would have been there to recite a poem or two

Hope the first few days have gone well for you.


----------



## R-James

I shall add you to my list, I am thinking of a London coffee crawl and this place needs checked out!


----------



## TimStyles

Dude - I'm still in California, but I'm back Thursday, and will come in. I'll bring back some beans too.

Best of luck, mate.

Tim.


----------



## heminui

Stone the crows Tim, that's a great idea

If it's not too late, and if you can, bring back a kilo or two- for my weekly guest single origin- I'll reimburse you, of course.

I've got some of Los Luchadores roasted 22/1 that'll be ready around Thursday, so something pretty fresh if you can, to run after that.

But I'll be happy with whatever you see fit to bring!


----------



## heminui

I've uploaded some shots from the bar, but here's a link to my picasa album for those who care...

http://tinyurl.com/bmk6sy


----------



## Glenn

I love the simplicity of the logo and the food looks delicious.

Feel free to populate http://coffeeforums.co.uk/coffeepics/ as well - and hyperlink to your page for extra coverage.


----------



## TimStyles

I'll see what I can do - what are you after?

Single, blend, some Black Cat Espresso perhaps?


----------



## heminui

Cheers big time Tim!

Looking forward to Thursday


----------



## heminui

Thanks Glenn,

I shall upload some stuff when I get a chance.


----------



## Glenn

Great feedback already - wow - great to see you're making an impact.

Reviews


----------



## heminui

Hey fans- The Intelligentsia 'Black Cat Classic Espresso' Styles brought me from LA will be ripe and ready Tuesday and running as my guest coffee- there's just shy of a kilo, so be quick. Coincidentally Styles himself is doing a celebrity shift behind the bar that day.


----------



## heliconius

I'm thrilled this place has opened.

Watched with some trepidation as it was coming together but it has totally exceeded my expectations and brought a little chunk of joy into my life.

Great coffee, great food and great people.

My only worry is the size as its fame surely deserves to spread wide and far.


----------



## fatboyslim

Old, old thread but here is the revival.

Just drinking an aeropress of SQ Mile Kilimanjaro from Dose.

They are using the Vario with steel burrs, very nice cup of coffee!

Literally right round the corner from me and sells an excellent selection of SQ Mile coffee!

Espressos tomorrow


----------



## lookseehear

You've been to far more coffee shops in a month than I have in two years of being 'into' coffee and living in London. I did try to go to Dose at one point but it was a Sunday and they were closed.


----------



## fatboyslim

Current stint due to Preciso being out of action. Actually had an interesting chat with the barista (probably James) about Precisos as he has been through 2 of them.

He didn't have fond memories. I told him I broke mine all by myself. I noticed he sold hand grinders......

Waiting for the day that small envelope from America arrives.


----------



## Danm

Very disappointed with Dose today.

Went in to buy some Wote Yirg for work and asked if they would grind.

They would not do this on the basis they "don't have a spare grinder"!!

When i pointed out the vario (that they use for their brewed coffee) would be fine, i was told that that would not be possible as they have it on a "special setting" !!!

Now this can only lead to a few conclusions:

- they have brought one of the most adaptable grinders that money can buy but don't know how to change setting

- they do know how to change setting but basically don 't bother. This was worrying as i wonder how they dial in a new bag of beans

- there customer service is just down right shit and they tried to fob with off with crap excuses.

I think the third. James was not there and when i walked in both the baristas were sitting on the customer side of the bar. - very disappointed.


----------



## garydyke1

Danm said:


> Very disappointed with Dose today.
> 
> Went in to buy some Wote Yirg for work and asked if they would grind.
> 
> They would not do this on the basis they "don't have a spare grinder"!!
> 
> When i pointed out the vario (that they use for their brewed coffee) would be fine, i was told that that would not be possible as they have it on a "special setting" !!!
> 
> Now this can only lead to a few conclusions:
> 
> - they have brought one of the most adaptable grinders that money can buy but don't know how to change setting
> 
> - they do know how to change setting but basically don 't bother. This was worrying as i wonder how they dial in a new bag of beans
> 
> - there customer service is just down right shit and they tried to fob with off with crap excuses.
> 
> I think the third. James was not there and when i walked in both the baristas were sitting on the customer side of the bar. - very disappointed.


You should contact them. That kind of feedback is critical to any business. If they give 2 hoots then the feedback will be greatly apprechiated


----------



## ifunky

@ Danm, I used to go there regularly at their old coffee place (also when James was more around) but last times I was also disappointed by the baristas ... being sort of unpleasant - didn't feel the passion James was putting on his shots (he was also always happy to talk about coffee). Nearly had the impression to be at Nero service wise to be honest


----------

